# Wraps for micro diameter .166



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anybody ordered any wraps for their .166 arrows if so what size did you have them cut? I know with that size arrow there ain't much room to were if there was a seam or overlap like on most wraps it would be almost impossible to not have part of vane sitting on the crease. So was just wondering if there's an exact measurement to where the two ends touch perfectly with no overlap? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

If I remember right I think they were .800. Might check on onestringers site they have a chart for all brands


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did they have any overlap?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Wrap a piece of paper around the shaft . Then measure it.


----------



## t.stoute (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got some cut for some gt pierce 300 at .75 and they where perfect. Just a small overlap.


----------



## basehorhonda (Jan 25, 2018)

Circumference = Pi x Diameter 
Circumference = 2 x pi x radius


----------

